# Mr Binx and Mimosa



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's a few pic's of my cats

First up Mr Binx my Norwegian forest (excuse fuzzy pic's!)



















And Mimosa or MI MI as she is affectionately known (she's a Maine Coon)



















Ang x


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow... Ur Norwegian Forrest cat is huge! 
Lovely cats u have


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Awww, lovely cats Where are they from ?
Do they go outside ?....noticed they have collars on.*


----------



## scoobydoo (Aug 28, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwww they are adorable


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Lovely babies!


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Awww, lovely cats Where are they from ?
> Do they go outside ?....noticed they have collars on.*


They are'nt supposed to be outside (although they do have a run) but they sometimes sneak outside if the kids leave the doors open so they wear collars just in case!

Ang x


----------



## Teddy Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Awwww they are beautiful,xx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Both lovely cats


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

They are stunning cats - I am a huge fan of the NFC and the MC!!

FCL


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> They are'nt supposed to be outside (although they do have a run) but they sometimes sneak outside if the kids leave the doors open so they wear collars just in case!


*Yea, ours have runs too I don't put collars on them, they are all microchipped, just in case, collars are to easily snagged or taken off by people, microchips are there for life*


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Natik said:


> Wow... Ur Norwegian Forrest cat is huge!
> Lovely cats u have


He is a BIG lad, and i expect he will end up a lot bigger as he is only 7 months old!!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Tweedle Dee said:


> He is a BIG lad, and i expect he will end up a lot bigger as he is only 7 months old!!


He must be still growing then  wow


----------



## Krazycatlady (Jul 28, 2008)

awww too cute, both of them! Mi mi looks bigger than your little girl holding her!!!


----------

